# My Advice



## BloodFlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Get physically healthy. Get off the computer. Get the blood flowing.

Check your vision. Check your spine. Fix your posture.

Move a muscle.

Focus your mind.

Breathe.

More to come!

I feel cured...


----------



## BloodFlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Talk to people.


----------



## BloodFlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Read and write.


----------



## BloodFlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Work on your fine motor skills.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

BloodFlow said:


> Get physically healthy. Get off the computer. Get the blood flowing.
> 
> Check your vision. Check your spine. Fix your posture.
> 
> ...


I am physically healthy. I did get my vision checked. My posture is fine. I move muscles often. I can't focus my mind on just one thing. Reading makes me think too much. I write. People suck.

I still feel like crap


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I am physically health. I did get my vision checked. My posture is fine. I move muscles often. I can't focus my mind on just one thing. Reading makes me think too much. I write. *People suck*.
> 
> I still feel like crap


Yes, they do!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> I am physically healthy. I did get my vision checked. My posture is fine. I move muscles often. I can't focus my mind on just one thing. Reading makes me think too much. I write. People suck.
> 
> I still feel like crap


I gotta agree with you a lot on the "Can't ocus my mind on just one thing", when I had DP I needed to think of everything, I analyzed words, counted amount of letters in them checked what they became backwards thought of DP, feared DP, analyzed what I was doing and myself, questioning life and myself, and last focusing on what I was doing.
Dp was troublesome at times...


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

xerei, how long did you have DP/DR for?

Maybe you can give us some tips....


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

DrakeDrizzy said:


> xerei, how long did you have DP/DR for?
> 
> Maybe you can give us some tips....


4-5 years, and in the "Road to recovery" I've posted the guides and tips, take a look. btw..the most useful one is "THE way I cured my DP". At least in my opinion that one's best to follow..And a really good post: "The holy grail of curing DP".
Check it out brother, and get well.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

kandeeee said:


> People suck.


Suggest to them kindly how they can "unsuck". I have met all kinds of people in my life and maybe I just got lucky but mostly people are great. And I´m not even good looking.


----------

